# How much Brandy for Port



## pkcook (May 2, 2006)

I've decided to make a batch of Blackberry Port from 4 Liters I have bulk aging right now. The wine has an ABV of 12.6% and I'm wanting to fortify with a clear Christian Brothers Brandy I found at 35% ABV (70 proof). I'd like to fortify to 20% ABV. 


Does anyone know the correct ratio?


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (May 2, 2006)

Pat - try this site and use the Pearson Square:

http://www.honeycreek.us/conversion.htm


----------



## masta (May 2, 2006)

Based on the calculation from the link...adding 2 liters of fortifier of 35% ABV Brandy to your 4 liter base of 12.6 %ABV Port will give you the 6 liters of 20% ABV.


----------



## pkcook (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Bilbo and Masta,


I went out to a site that discussed the pearson square, but it was very confusing. I purchased a .750 liter bottle of the brandy, so I think I'll stick with that amount. If I calculated that correctly (thanks bilbo for the site), thatshould boost theABV to 16.05% (high enough for me). I would rather have a standard amount to storein bottles/jugs that I have on hand than have half full jugs or bottles.


As always, this forum provides the fastest and most reliable information available! 


Pat


----------



## Curt (May 4, 2006)

pkcook,


Commercial brandy is fortified with a product that is darned near Everclear that is distilled from wine so if you would like to get the most bang for your buck go with Everclear or one of the high horsepower vodkas. For an apricot rumport I used Bacardi 151 proof and am pleased with the results.


----------



## pkcook (May 4, 2006)

Thanks Curt,


I already purchased the brandy, but I've got raspberry (6 gal), cranberry (4L), cherry (3 gal) plus the blackberry. I'll see how this works out and maybe try the everclear on another fruit wine bulk aging right now.


pkcook


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (May 4, 2006)

Pat,
A word of caution. After blending, wait at least a month and preferably two 
before thinking of bottling. You may find a fair amount of sediment thrown 
from what appeared to be perfectly clear wine (assuming your wine IS clear 
when you blend.) I blended a cranberry "port", put it in the cellar and after 
maybe a month it quickly precipitated a lot of wispy sediment. As PWP has 
said, you can learn from the mistakes of others and not repeat them.


----------



## pkcook (May 5, 2006)

Bilbo,


I will make a note of that. I'll wait at least a couple of months before I bottle. Thanks for the info!


----------



## paubin (Jun 9, 2006)

A word of caution on ports and sherrys. It is best to plan from the
begining on making them. You want to try for the highest abv you can
get and then as curt said to use the highest proof distilled alcohol
that you can get. That way you wont dillute the taste of the wine as
much. I usually use an everclear like liquor that I make if you get my
meaning (Only kidding if any ATF types are listening in). I take that
and flavor it by soaking the same, similar or complimentary fruit in
it. Sometimes I let this steep for up to 6 months. Then filter out any
sediment.The bottom line with ports and sherriys is higher abv wine and
highest possible proof alc.= better tasting stuff. Also using flor
sherry or port yeasts helps alot and using raisins or similar dryed
fruits is best because they add the oxidized taste that really good
ports and sherrys have. I am sorry that I chimed in so late but I
truely hope this helps. Once you have worked the pearson square a few
times it becomes simple and you wont believe that it once confused you.

Pete


----------



## pkcook (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete,


The brandy is already added and I'm bulk aging it for a few months before bottling. So far, no sediment that I can tell. I did sneak a small sample a week ago and the blackberry flavor is heavy which I like, but the brandy flavor is notable as well. 


This one will stay in the bottle for a while before drinking. 


I make quite a bit of peach wine and I'm going to try the everclear method next on a gallon, but insusing the everclear with fresh peaches sounds like a great way to provide some additional flavor




.


Thanks for the tips,


Pat


----------



## paubin (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi pk, The brandy will blend and mellow out with the strong blackberry
flavor but as you said it will take time. start your infusion as soon
as possible as it usually takes longer with lite flavored fruits than
heavy. Good luck. I love a nice port or sherry on the deck with a nice
cigar!



Pete


----------

